# Grass Shrimp



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Grass Shrimp are caviar to bream and crappie. They are used heavily in parts of Mississippi and all of south Louisiana. 

I never hear of them in the FL panhandle. Has anyone used them or are they even available here? I haven't heard of them being used. 

Years ago in Louisiana I used to catch my own with a fine mesh long handle net by scooping up grass along a shoreline and then picking the shrimp out of the grass.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Used to buy them and use them down around the mouth of escambia river from Jim's fish camp but it has been about 30 years....suspect someone was catching them in the same general area.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

used to catch them in a little creek when I was a kid and caught some nice google eyes and bluegill on yellow river with them. Haven't used them in years though...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I never fished them here but if they were around here in past years maybe they still are. It may be the wrong time of year to find them but I think I will start carrying my long handle net when freshwater fishing and look for likely places they may be. Might have to wait for next spring though when the water warms up and water grass grows.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

They use them a lot at lake Seminole.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a great deal of hydrila now in Lake Seminole right now. Good to know grass shrimp are used over there. Now I have to find a place around here where I can catch some and give them a try.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I grew up in central FL and I remember every Spring/Summer fishing trip my grandpa took me on he would stop at little creeks and just wade out there and get a few dozen for fishing. We would tear panfish up on Lake Toho, Okechobbee, or any of those famous phosphate pits we had chances to fish in. It's like candy.


----------

